# Anabolic-Matrix Rx pct for m1t?



## S.O.S (Jan 1, 2005)

I wanted to know if Anabolc-Matrix would be good for post cycle of m1t and what would be a good anti-estrogen product to take with it that i could find at bulknutrition.com or bodybuilding.com


Thanks


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 1, 2005)

would Anti-Aromatase by LDS be good


----------



## musclepump (Jan 1, 2005)

Take Nolva for PCT; but you don't find it on BN or BB


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2005)

You can take Anabolic-Matrix Rx along with an anti-e like Nolva, but by itself it would not be enough.


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

Id recommend AMRx along with Nolva, its a good combo.


----------



## topolo (Jan 1, 2005)

i use them both


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 1, 2005)

ok cool thanks


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

S.O.S said:
			
		

> ok cool thanks
> where can i find nolva?


Its always cool to ask for sources on open forums.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 1, 2005)

right sorry about that.
Nolva is only an estrogen blocker, correct? so will the anabolic matrix be enough to bring my test levels back up or should i take something else also to bring it back up ?
thanks again


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2005)

http://www.inhousedrugstore.com/womens-hrt/tamoxifen.html


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

Just google "tamoxifen citrate".


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

S.O.S said:
			
		

> right sorry about that.
> Nolva is only an estrogen blocker, correct? so will the anabolic matrix be enough to bring my test levels back up or should i take something else also to bring it back up ?
> thanks again


How old are you? Most people wouldnt NEED anything to bring test back up, but its always nice to have. Older people may actually need something (like HCG) to get the test back in production. 

Seriously, youll be better than good with Anabolic Matrix along with Nolva after an M1T cycle. 

Trust me on that.


----------



## simbh (Jan 1, 2005)

If you dont live in canada , robs site is actually pretty good for getting generic nolva... I bought it there , but at my own risk since I live in Canada . Why ? Cuz our damn border officials are more vigilant on those substances for some reason... God damn canadian governement... Hopefully , I'll get mine anyways


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 1, 2005)

thanks for all the info. im 21, yeah i'll take your your word for it. I've just been reading as much stuff as i can find on m1t before i take it and i know i read it shuts down you natural test levels so i just wanted to make sure i post cycle correctly. What would you recomend as far as dosage week to week with the nolva. i read on another site 40mg for the first 2 weeks then 20 for the 2 weeks following but that seems high.


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

S.O.S said:
			
		

> thanks for all the info. im 21, yeah i'll take your your word for it. I've just been reading as much stuff as i can find on m1t before i take it and i know i read it shuts down you natural test levels so i just wanted to make sure i post cycle correctly. What would you recomend as far as dosage week to week with the nolva. i read on another site 40mg for the first 2 weeks then 20 for the 2 weeks following but that seems high.


Its good youre doin research before taking it. Real good. 

For PCT, Id recommend a 3-week pct. 
Week one, 60mg ED
Week two, 40mg ED
Week three, 20mg ED.

It is high, but its better than having puffy nipples.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 1, 2005)

how long was your cycle of m1t and how much did you take each day


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

Ive run a couple cycles... 

Id recommend this though - 

Week 1, 5mgED
Week 2, 10mg ED
Week 3, 15mg ED
Week 4, 15mg ED

Then into your PCT...

That was my first cycle, and it was good. I made some good gains. In my cycles after that, I basically just bumped up the total amount per day as I felt I could handle the sides. I never went above 25mg ED though, and even that wasnt for long. 

For your first time, I wouldnt say to go above 15mgED.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 1, 2005)

ah ok thanks  the stuff i got is in gel cap form of 10 mg each so i was thinkning of doing 10mg first half of cycle then 20 the second half


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

S.O.S said:
			
		

> ah ok thanks the stuff i got is in gel cap form of 10 mg each so i was thinkning of doing 10mg first half of cycle then 20 the second half


If all you got is 10mg, then thats prolly the best idea. Will you be taking 4-ad along with it? (Id HIGHLY recommend it.)


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 1, 2005)

i wasnt planning on but i've read that it helps with some of the sides so im not sure yet i still need to do alot more reading on it all but i might just try the m1t alone for 1 cycle then again with 4-ad if i do a second cycle


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

S.O.S said:
			
		

> i wasnt planning on but i've read that it helps with some of the sides so im not sure yet i still need to do alot more reading on it all but i might just try the m1t alone for 1 cycle then again with 4-ad if i do a second cycle


Well, everyone reacts differently to it. Severity of side effects varies dramatically. Personally, Ive done it with and without, and I could never do it without again. I dont take it regularly, just when the sides get bad.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 1, 2005)

_You can take chocolate ice cream along with an anti-e like Nolva, but by itself it would not be enough. 

_


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 1, 2005)

ok cool i'll look into more


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 1, 2005)

what kind of gains did you experience
and how much did you lose post cycle


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

I kept about 15lbs each time. 

Id go up about 20 pounds, then lose about 5-8 in water/some muscle. 

Remember to eat clean, and eat a lot. Also, plenty of water and vitamins.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 1, 2005)

ah ok cool that real good


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 1, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> http://www.inhousedrugstore.com/womens-hrt/tamoxifen.html


Understand that if you order drugs from overseas, you are required to have a prescription for them. It is doubtful, but Customs could seize them.


----------



## Du (Jan 1, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Understand that if you order drugs from overseas, you are required to have a prescription for them. It is doubtful, but Customs could seize them.


Typically, Customs will send you a letter telling you its been seized, asking you to fax them a perscription. Id imagine theyre easy to forge when sending via fax.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 2, 2005)

yeah i think i'll see if i can find some
 other means of getting then first


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 2, 2005)

ok i think this is what my cycle will look like 
3 week cycle
days 1 - 8: m1t- 10mg a day/4-derm 3 sprays a day 
days 9 - 21: m1t- 20mg a day/4-derm 6 sprays a day 
post cycle
week 1: nolva 40mg a day/ anabolic-matrix 2 servings/6 tabs a day  
week2:  "     " 20-30mg a day/ same as week 1 
week3:  "     " 10-20mg a day/ anabolic-matrix 1 serving/3 tabs a day 

post any comments good or bad about this cycle.
Also i read that you should start the 4-derm before you start the M1t, so should i start 4-derm a few days before? And is it a good idea to take milk thistle for a week until i start 4-derm and then during pct to protect against any possible liver damage?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 2, 2005)

You don't need to go to 20 mg M1T/day, you should double the 4-derm, increase the nolva dosage a bit and stretch pct to 4 weeks.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 2, 2005)

why wouldn't i need to go to 20mg? you think i should just do 10mg all three weeks. 
for the nolva would 60mg week 1, 40 week 2, 20 weeks 3 and 4 be better


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 2, 2005)

ok a couple more questions i forgot to ask before. when taking m1t i read you should take it post workout is that correct? or should it be in the morning or idf taking more than one dose morning & night ? and should  you use 4-derm when you take the m1t or should it be at a different time because i read that they both last 12 hours


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2005)

I take M1T in the AM, after training, and PM before bed (3x per day).


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 3, 2005)

ok cool thanks for the help everyone


----------

